# L4.01 For Thursday?



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

Check out the Dish tech portal. Looks like they are planning a partial release of L4.01 on Thursday. It's still hidden. View page source to see.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

They just activated that page. I checked it not 15 minutes earlier and 4.01 was not there. You must be camped out on that page! Maybe it will come at last. Some of us should have it by Friday morning then.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Huh! I never looked at the page source for the Portal before.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Sometimes future updates appear in the HTML source as comments until Dish is ready to make them public.


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

ChuckA said:


> Sometimes future updates appear in the HTML source as comments until Dish is ready to make them public.


Even when made public, it's not guaranteed. I've seen announced updates just continue to get pushed back. It's not for sure until it's loaded onto your machine.


----------



## Aridon (Mar 13, 2007)

Is there any information about whats actually in the patch other than the few tidbits floating around?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

:welcome_s Aridon

The tidbits are it until the update is pushed and release notes are provided and even then those only capture the highlights.

And as Eagle said.. Just because it shows up on a HTML comment or even uncommented on the tech portal does not make it so. (See sig for my take on software releases. )


----------



## Guitar1969 (Oct 19, 2006)

ChuckA said:


> Sometimes future updates appear in the HTML source as comments until Dish is ready to make them public.


You guys crack me up.

I just get a metal picture of that scene from "The Matrix" where the guy is staring at the binary code and can understand what it is

Bring on 4.01 . . . . . . . .


----------



## plainsman (Nov 16, 2006)

Guitar1969 said:


> You guys crack me up.
> 
> I just get a metal picture of that scene from "The Matrix" where the guy is staring at the binary code and can understand what it is
> 
> Bring on 4.01 . . . . . . . .


you can't read binary?


----------



## RickDee (May 23, 2006)

plainsman said:


> you can't read binary?


What about the "metal" picture?


----------



## JmC (Jun 10, 2005)

I think "metal picture" is a reference to the tintype process once popular in photography.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

I think he meant 'mental' not metal. And we geeks had a hard time enjoying matrix because were too busy deciphering the binary that we kept seeing!:lol:


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

No longer hidden:

3/14/2007: 1030 Software Version L4.01 for ViP 622 DVR

Effective Thursday, March 15th, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version L4.01 for the ViP622DVR receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations.

At this time L3.66 and L4.01 will be the valid software versions for the ViP 622 DVR.


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

There are 10 types of people in the world, those who understand binary and those who don't.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Now that is a nerd statement if I ever heard 01.


----------



## Rodsman (Jan 29, 2005)

I swear these threads can be more satisfying/amusing than any non-forced maintenance release...


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Jim Parker said:


> There are 10 types of people in the world, those who understand binary and those who don't.


That's awesome. Its at least in my top 1111 of all time.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

DAG said:


> No longer hidden:
> 
> 3/14/2007: 1030 Software Version L4.01 for ViP 622 DVR
> 
> ...


Okay well hopefully the first people to get it, will report on it here right away.


----------



## Mr.72 (Feb 2, 2007)

ok, I hate to ask this again but I can't find the answer with a search...

is there any way to force the 622 to get the download (like, if it's not "targeted" for a download)?

And when they say it comes out Thursday March 15, do they mean at 3:00 am Thursday, or at 3:00 am Friday (also known as real late Thursday night)?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

No.. It must be targeted for you to receive it. To receive it just make sure you have nothing recording and your 622 is in standby.

Oh.. and remember "A release is not a release until it is released." - Me.  ... Just because Tech Portal indicates it does not guarantee that it will release. Tech Portal has been wrong in the past.


----------



## Mr.72 (Feb 2, 2007)

well i'm trying to avoid the issue where it downloads, then locks up the box for a day or two while I can't get back to it. I'd prefer to trigger a download and be able to monitor it while it's happening rather than having to set my alarm for 3 am every morning until it arrives.


----------



## tammyandlee (Apr 22, 2002)

Hopefully this is not the same 4.01 that was delayed because of an issue found in testing


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Well since no one knows exactly when it releases and who will be targeted, it will be hard to do what you are trying to do. My suggestion is once you see reports here of people getting it do the procedure I indicated and you should see a download dialog shortly after you place the unit in standby.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

tammyandlee said:


> Hopefully this is not the same 4.01 that was delayed because of an issue found in testing


Who said L4.01 was delayed because of an issue found in testing? I dont' recall a reason being given for L4.01 being delay. Just that it was delayed and given it has been a few weeks, I would guess the code base has changed since then.


----------



## FaxMan (Oct 14, 2003)

Wouldn't you know it... We're heading on vacation for a week starting Saturday. Fingers crossed for a clean install and re-boot if/when it occurs.


----------



## Mr.72 (Feb 2, 2007)

maybe the auto-tune-timer trick will save you some headache?


----------



## rbonzer (May 13, 2002)

FaxMan said:


> Wouldn't you know it... We're heading on vacation for a week starting Saturday. Fingers crossed for a clean install and re-boot if/when it occurs.


If I was you, I'd turn off auto update. Last thing I'd want would be a stuck DVR when you get back from vacation, and all your shows didn't record.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Disabling auto update is not available on the 622s at this time.


----------



## diospyros (Nov 14, 2005)

ebaltz said:


> That's awesome. Its at least in my top 1111 of all time.


Ummm, isn't 1111 the 100th network?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

diospyros said:


> Ummm, isn't 1111 the 100th network?


Last I checked, 1111=15


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

When does Dish usually spool their software? I seem to remember it happening in the early morning hours. Did they cancel the release? Any thoughts.


----------



## jcord51 (Feb 1, 2003)

It's Thursday.....Nada!


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

I thought it was always very late in the day of release, like in the early hours of the following day (i.e. Friday) when I received them in the past.


----------



## kikkenit2 (Oct 26, 2006)

I waited for this release for months. Got sick of audio breakups and no HDMI. I just sent my 2 back and went over to the dark side. D* forever. Too late Dish!


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

When my "wake-up" auto timer didn't fire this morning, I thought that it was because I had gotten the new update. This has screwed my auto tune timers in the past. But, when I pressed select, all I had was the warning screen offering the sole option of deleting everything on my hard drive. Naturally, since I read DBStalk often, I knew that this was not going to happen in reality, so I did the only option available and hit select. It rebooted with the 3.66 firmware, no recorded shows lost that I can see. 

Glad to see that things have not changed, DISH. :nono2: 

What must the usual 622 owner think when they are presented with that warning screen and just one option of deleteing everything???? :eek2:


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> Who said L4.01 was delayed because of an issue found in testing? I dont' recall a reason being given for L4.01 being delay.


 There's been various reasons thrown around and it depends on who you believe (or maybe they're all right). Mark Lamutt implied something related to closed-captioning that may have been to blame. Scott G said they held it in order to finalize things so that "Weather on the 8's" would work first on the 622s.


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

Mr.72 said:


> I'd prefer to trigger a download and be able to monitor it while it's happening rather than having to set my alarm for 3 am every morning until it arrives.


 I'm curious what you _think_ you can do that will "help" it download and update properly. What are you going to "monitor" ?? The progress bar ??


----------



## mchaney (Aug 17, 2006)

So what's the consensus now? Has Dish changed their web page? Is 4.01 on hold for now or might we get it tonight?

Mike


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

kikkenit2 said:


> I waited for this release for months. Got sick of audio breakups and no HDMI. I just sent my 2 back and went over to the dark side. D* forever. Too late Dish!


And as it relates to this thread, your point is what?


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

He just likes to come on here and run an ad for D*. Now he can cry in both E* & D* forums.


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

mchaney said:


> So what's the consensus now? Has Dish changed their web page? Is 4.01 on hold for now or might we get it tonight?


 The update can come anytime after midnight or they might not release it until mid-morning or mid-afternoon or .... gasp !!! .... tomorrow or later. Many people are at work and can't check to see if their receivers have been updated.

I think the best thing for Dish to do is sit on it for another couple of days !


----------



## mchaney (Aug 17, 2006)

Hall said:


> I think the best thing for Dish to do is sit on it for another couple of days !


:lol: :nono:

Mike


----------



## zwinflame (Feb 23, 2007)

What is the most waited update on L4.01 as mine works flawlessly. Never had HDMI issues. However from time to time I do have audio losses and I have to remove the HDMI from the Vip622 and reinsert it and the audio comes back. Just shaking it does not make it work. Removing the HDMI from the plasma and reinserting it also does not fix the audio problem. Sorry for going on a different tangent but then again whats the most waited update on L4.01

. For me its the IPTV implementation, but then again the skeptics said it that it probably is not in this update.


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

According to the linked thread L4.01 has already spooled. I guess if you don't have it yet you were not targeted as part of the phased release. I still have my doubts if this is correct as "NOBODY" has reported receiving L4.01 in the 622 forum.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=82390


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

zwinflame said:


> What is the most waited update on L4.01 as mine works flawlessly. Never had HDMI issues. However from time to time I do have audio losses and I have to remove the HDMI from the Vip622 and reinsert it and the audio comes back. Just shaking it does not make it work. Removing the HDMI from the plasma and reinserting it also does not fix the audio problem. Sorry for going on a different tangent but then again whats the most waited update on L4.01
> 
> . For me its the IPTV implementation, but then again the skeptics said it that it probably is not in this update.


For me it would be the side by side PIP and buffer stickinees if it makes it into this release. Also since I have experience audio issues that I would describe as excessive I hope to see some of those fixes make it into this release.


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

Various bug fixes are probably big things people want, but those really won't be "announced" unless someone gets a hold of release notes. Side-by-side PIP seems to be popular. The HD map-downs aren't a big deal _to me_...

Ron: What's this "buffer stickiness" you refer to ?? Is it related to the 622 doing NO buffering during a recording's playback, among other scenarios ??


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

OOOPes.. I meant sticky pause... Sticky pause was mentioned along with PIP side by side. I took it to mean that that when you are toggling between buffers you can press pause and it will hold while you jump to the other buffer. Of course I can be totally wrong here and it might be something totally different, but if it is what it sounded like it is something that I can see as having a lot of value.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

DAG said:


> When my "wake-up" auto timer didn't fire this morning, I thought that it was because I had gotten the new update. This has screwed my auto tune timers in the past. But, when I pressed select, all I had was the warning screen offering the sole option of deleting everything on my hard drive. Naturally, since I read DBStalk often, I knew that this was not going to happen in reality, so I did the only option available and hit select. It rebooted with the 3.66 firmware, no recorded shows lost that I can see.
> 
> Glad to see that things have not changed, DISH. :nono2:
> 
> What must the usual 622 owner think when they are presented with that warning screen and just one option of deleteing everything???? :eek2:


Yep this is what I got as well. Had the warning message this morning. It makes me think that it might have tried to spool, screwed something up and then defaulted back to 3.66. Who knows


----------



## elbodude (Jul 13, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> OOOPes.. I meant sticky pause... Sticky pause was mentioned along with PIP side by side. I took it to mean that that when you are toggling between buffers you can press pause and it will hold while you jump to the other buffer. Of course I can be totally wrong here and it might be something totally different, but if it is what it sounded like it is something that I can see as having a lot of value.


I think you nailed it. Having each tuner hold the pause as you switch between tuners is HUGE for me. Also, having the buffer still recording while watching a previously recorded show is also a feature I would like.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

zwinflame said:


> What is the most waited update on L4.01 as mine works flawlessly. Never had HDMI issues. However from time to time I do have audio losses and I have to remove the HDMI from the Vip622 and reinsert it and the audio comes back. Just shaking it does not make it work. Removing the HDMI from the plasma and reinserting it also does not fix the audio problem. (...)


Huh? You state you never had HDMI issues, but then in the next sentence you indicate that you periodically have to remove the HDMI cable and reinsert it to resolve loss of audio. That sure sounds like an HDMI issue to me, but actually what most folks are waiting on is Dolby Digital 5.1 audio via HDMI. Obviously the HDMI hardware issues (i.e. fragile connector) won't be resolved with a software update.

The audio loss many of us are experiencing is the choppy-audio via optical, where it drops out over and over again briefly. There's also the problem where one tries to pause live content, and the receiver tells one that it's paused, but then when one resumes playback, it's as if one didn't pause it at all.


----------



## zwinflame (Feb 23, 2007)

Slordak said:


> Huh? You state you never had HDMI issues, but then in the next sentence you indicate that you periodically have to remove the HDMI cable and reinsert it to resolve loss of audio. That sure sounds like an HDMI issue to me, but actually what most folks are waiting on is Dolby Digital 5.1 audio via HDMI. Obviously the HDMI hardware issues (i.e. fragile connector) won't be resolved with a software update.


If thats the way to interpret it then I do have HDMI issues. I actually purchased 2 vip622 dvr's for about 1200$'s which was very painful. I don't know if the audio loss is hdmi related or is it my Pioneer PDP-5061HD.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I suppose it's possible that some will see something called L4.01 today, but it's not very likely.


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

Why do you say that ?? Is it based on the # of 622 receivers out there in relation to the # of people here with 622s ??


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

ebaltz said:


> Yep this is what I got as well. Had the warning message this morning. It makes me think that it might have tried to spool, screwed something up and then defaulted back to 3.66.


 The recordings on the DVRs are in partitions of the hard drive. They have NO bearing on the software rev that the box runs.

I like this, "...it might have tried to spool, screwed something up and then defaulted back to 3.66" as if the box self-checks itself. It can't. And once a new software rev is installed, there's no going back. So, to break it to you, your box didn't receive L4.xx and change it's mind.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Hall said:


> Why do you say that ?? Is it based on the # of 622 receivers out there in relation to the # of people here with 622s ??


I said that because where we were last night in the testing process. And where we are right now. Slight possibility something will go live tonight, but not likely.


----------



## pbrown (May 23, 2002)

I also had the Delete Everything screen when I woke up this morning. I reset with power cord and everything was fine. Could they have tried to send us software and it failed?



DAG said:


> When my "wake-up" auto timer didn't fire this morning, I thought that it was because I had gotten the new update. This has screwed my auto tune timers in the past. But, when I pressed select, all I had was the warning screen offering the sole option of deleting everything on my hard drive. Naturally, since I read DBStalk often, I knew that this was not going to happen in reality, so I did the only option available and hit select. It rebooted with the 3.66 firmware, no recorded shows lost that I can see.
> 
> Glad to see that things have not changed, DISH. :nono2:
> 
> What must the usual 622 owner think when they are presented with that warning screen and just one option of deleteing everything???? :eek2:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

pbrown said:


> I also had the Delete Everything screen when I woke up this morning. I reset with power cord and everything was fine. Could they have tried to send us software and it failed?


That error is caused by a corrupt VOD event ... a portion of your hard drive is being erased -- the VODs. 

Perhaps that popup will be fixed in L401 as well.


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

James Long said:


> That error is caused by a corrupt VOD event ... a portion of your hard drive is being erased -- the VODs.
> 
> Perhaps that popup will be fixed in L401 as well.


Thanks Jim! I appreciate the honest, straightforward, behind the scenes, answers. You're an asset to this board and DISH.


----------



## sdsanta (Feb 21, 2006)

I also got a "delete all" warning last night, seems too much of a cooncidence that many of us are all of a sudden getting this warning?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Actually not sdsanta... The corrupt message that people get seems to come in waves. Nobody sees it for a while and then about 1/2 dozen people report getting it on the same day. It has nothing to do with L4.01 release.


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

sdsanta said:


> I also got a "delete all" warning last night, seems too much of a cooncidence that many of us are all of a sudden getting this warning?


It may have had something to do with a new VOD selection rather than the update.


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> I said that because where we were last night in the testing process. And where we are right now. Slight possibility something will go live tonight, but not likely.


If I was forced to make a bet right now I would have to go with, "To be released at a later date". I hope I'm wrong but we'll find out shortly.


----------



## sdsanta (Feb 21, 2006)

When you say VOD selection, are you saying that them just making a new selection available could cause the problem? Because I haven't ordered any VOD?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

You don't necessarily have to order VOD to have it on your hard drive. Dish deposits and removed VOD as they will, sometimes it get's corrupted and reports the event on the screen.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

It would be interesting to know whether those who have the 'corrupted' message have ever watched any of the downloaded VOD programs. It would also be interesting to know if 'anyone' ever views them. For me, it is a pure waste of disk space and I would really like to be able to have an option to have that disk space for my use and not wasted by Dish trying to emulate cable. Please Dish, be reasonable.
The VOD downloads have caused a lot of the problems and is really unnecessary.


----------



## sdsanta (Feb 21, 2006)

Grandude said:


> It would be interesting to know whether those who have the 'corrupted' message have ever watched any of the downloaded VOD programs. It would also be interesting to know if 'anyone' ever views them. For me, it is a pure waste of disk space and I would really like to be able to have an option to have that disk space for my use and not wasted by Dish trying to emulate cable. Please Dish, be reasonable.
> The VOD downloads have caused a lot of the problems and is really unnecessary.


I agree. Although I didn't lose everything on my hard dish, I did lose American Idol that was recording last night. Frustrating to have something I don't even use causing problems.


----------



## kikkenit2 (Oct 26, 2006)

Eagles said:


> And as it relates to this thread, your point is what?


My point is I was anxious to get this software upgrade just like you guys. I called tech support a few times and asked politely for a fix or upgrade and they blew me off like the problems were trivial. The last upgrade was what 5 months ago? I finally gave up. You are more patient than me. So be it. I hope it works well for you.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

sdsanta said:


> I agree. Although I didn't lose everything on my hard dish, I did lose American Idol that was recording last night. Frustrating to have something I don't even use causing problems.


Your recording of American Idol is not erased because of problems with the VOD partition. It is possible however to have corruption on any partition and if so that partition may be erased (reformated).

It was reported that there would be a fix in l4.01 that would eliminate (or at least reduce) the problem that causes corruptions of the VOD partition.


----------



## Mr.72 (Feb 2, 2007)

Hall said:


> I'm curious what you _think_ you can do that will "help" it download and update properly. What are you going to "monitor" ?? The progress bar ??


Mostly if it hangs (as it did with the last update), at least I can go ahead and reboot it and get it up and working immediately without having to discover sometime later that it was frozen up and didn't record anything during the time between when the update occurred and when I found it frozen up.

I so that's what I _think_ I can do to help it download the update properly. I _think_ I can reduce the odds of it missing a day's worth of recordings before I find out it's broken. Is that ok with you?


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Well that was a big NON event. So basically I gather no one got 4.01. So much for all the hype.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Probably worth a small reminder... most of the hype has not come from Dish directly. While true they did say they "expected" this updated to have happened by March 1st... that is far from a promise.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Well like I said yesterday.. Techportal has been wrong in the past. The last update received was that it was pushed out 2 to 3 weeks. Still got one week on that estimate so lets hope we see it next week.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Don't worry, when the version will be in the air, you'll know it.


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks P Smith, we appreciate you watching for us


----------



## Dmitry (Jun 12, 2006)

Grandude said:


> It would be interesting to know whether those who have the 'corrupted' message have ever watched any of the downloaded VOD programs. It would also be interesting to know if 'anyone' ever views them. For me, it is a pure waste of disk space and I would really like to be able to have an option to have that disk space for my use and not wasted by Dish trying to emulate cable. Please Dish, be reasonable.
> The VOD downloads have caused a lot of the problems and is really unnecessary.


Had the message, never watched any of the VOD programs  since they don't appear in My Recordings list, I don't even know whether there are any on my box at any given time.


----------



## mchaney (Aug 17, 2006)

I've decided to fast and not eat until 4.01 gets loaded into my 622. Anyone want to bet on whether I live of die?  

Mike


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

mchaney said:


> I've decided to fast and not eat until 4.01 gets loaded into my 622. Anyone want to bet on whether I live of die?
> 
> Mike


Unless you need to lose weight really fast wouldn't do it. It will be next week at earliest. So be sure to keep drinking those liquids to keep the bod going. About Wed chk back w/ us and tell us how much weight you have lost.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

mchaney said:


> I've decided to fast and not eat until 4.01 gets loaded into my 622. Anyone want to bet on whether I live of die?
> 
> Mike


RIP


----------



## Rod (Jan 9, 2003)

Where do we send the flowers?


----------



## mchaney (Aug 17, 2006)

I could stand to lose about 40. This could actually be a good thing. The 4.01 diet! I could write a book... make millions! 

Mike


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

First one to report they have L4.01 wins a cookie!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Jim5506 said:


> First one to report they have L4.01 wins a cookie!


Screen shot required?


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

Jim5506 said:


> First one to report they have L4.01 wins a cookie!


Chocolate chip or peanut butter? None of those @#!&*!! raisin cookies either!!


----------



## mchaney (Aug 17, 2006)

Jim5506 said:


> First one to report they have L4.01 wins a cookie!


I checked and I already got a cookie from this site. 

Mike


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

mchaney said:


> I checked and I already got a cookie from this site.
> 
> Mike


Time to go in a clean the cookies on that PC. I at least hope the cookie from here was sweet. Is their a subject to this thread anymore? Oh what the heck I don't care anymore it's a beautiful Sunday and I'm dreading crawling in my attic to run the surround sound wires.


----------



## Rovingbar (Jan 25, 2005)

While you are up there, look for L4.01. I heard it is hiding out with Elvis and a batch of toll house cookies.


----------



## FaxMan (Oct 14, 2003)

I just finished skiing in 30" of powder at Smugglers' Notch Vermont. For some reason, 4.01 doesn't seem to matter that much today


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey no fair... You got that new "real-reality" game systmem!

See ya
Tony


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Jim5506 said:


> First one to report they have L4.01 wins a cookie!


Give the cookie to the guy that's fasting - he'll need it!!!!:lol:

Seriously though, I'd rather they delay it than release something that's buggy or will break things that work fine now! So I'll just be patient - it'll get here when it gets here (profound, huh?).


----------



## nneptune (Mar 30, 2006)

Can I pretend I have it just to win the cookie?
Please?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I don't really like cookies.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Ok guys... this has wondered off topic. I know we are just having fun until while we wait for L4.01, but lets get this back on topic since it is the support forum... I think we have had enough fun..


----------

